# "Split Decision"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Fishing Report*

A chill was in the air during the last half of the duck split with blinds re-brushed and eager guests inbound for some R&R on the end of a fishing rod. We delivered just that with solid action on Redfish in unsettled weather heading into the big blow on Thursday. I thought perhaps these might be the last "flats fish" for awhile as water temperatures plummeted, but a quick warm up mid-day Saturday and Sunday has changed that thesis. Cast & Blast trips yielded full to near limits of solid Redfish in breezy conditions with temperatures on climbing Saturday afternoon. Delayed departures proved wise with water temperatures hovering just above 50 degrees and lack luster movement on the part of the fish. As things warmed mid-morning all heck broke loose for guests inundated with strong feeding activity over shallow flats and shorelines.

*Duck Report*

Mostly strong shoots for guests during the opener with a mixed bag of among our 14 different species which can hit the blocks day in and day out. Staging up for Sunday mornings effort got a little complicated fast as fog set in thick on a slick off. That held the photo ops back a bit with a couple of solid shoots and a stinker or two.

*"February Special"*

Join us during the entire month of February 2017 for great fishing at impressive pricing.

*Guests Per Boat - Pricing*
Party of 2 - $325 p/person
Party of 3 - $250 p/person
Party of 4 - $225 p/person*

*This special pricing includes a one night stay at the lodging, meals, fishing trip, and fish cleaning/packaging. Bait is available at an additional charge. Taxes, and gratuities are not included.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The hunting and fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

a few more.


----------

